
The new Google product that could augur the death of Microsoft - yubrew
http://www.slate.com/id/2168419/nav/tap3/
======
gyro_robo
Or... not. This increases convenience for everyone, including those using
Windows.

------
corentin
When you're bringing some technology closer to Microsoft's platform, obviously
you're not killing it.

